# Gute Spinnruten für Forelle und Barsch



## AnglerJango (26. März 2012)

Hi AB-Mitglieder #h
Ich hätte mal ne Frage: Was kennt ihr so für gute Spinnruten mit Wurfgewichten zwischen 5 und 15 gramm für Forelle und Barsch ? Preisklasse bis max. etwa 60-70 euro.
Schonmal Danke im Vorraus und Petri Heil#:


----------



## fischermann97 (26. März 2012)

*AW: Gute Spinnruten für Forelle und Barsch*

WFT Penzill , die beste in der Preisklasse


----------



## SharkAndFish (27. März 2012)

*AW: Gute Spinnruten für Forelle und Barsch*



fischermann97 schrieb:


> WFT Penzill , die beste in der Preisklasse



WFT Penzill Titan-Spin

Diese hier ?|kopfkrat

Lg Alex|wavey:


----------



## Jenseman (27. März 2012)

*AW: Gute Spinnruten für Forelle und Barsch*

Hi

Also ich fische eine Berkley Puls 1,83 / 2-8g und kann diese nur empfehlen super teil 

mfg jens
*
*


----------



## Sammler (27. März 2012)

*AW: Gute Spinnruten für Forelle und Barsch*

Ich würde dir die Greys Prowla GS 7 empfehlen, 213cm 5-15gr.
liegt zwar mit 79,99€ UVP knapp über deiner Preisvorstellung.


----------



## Bolli82 (28. März 2012)

*AW: Gute Spinnruten für Forelle und Barsch*

Wie ist denn die *Abu Garcia VENDETTA 562 1,70m / 2-10g ?
*


----------



## Zarii (28. März 2012)

*AW: Gute Spinnruten für Forelle und Barsch*

Die ist sehr straff,
Und minimal kopflastig, was mich an der rute aber nicht stört.
Super Preisleistungsverhältniss!

Sic ringe
saubere verarbeitung,
meiner Meinung nach gutes Design..


----------



## AnglerJango (5. April 2012)

*AW: Gute Spinnruten für Forelle und Barsch*

Was haltet ihr denn von der Ron Thompson Tyran Spin in 2.70m und WG von 7-25 gramm ? hat die einer von euch schon gefischt ?


----------



## heineken2003 (5. April 2012)

*AW: Gute Spinnruten für Forelle und Barsch*

Shimano Yasei Aspius 

Kann ich leider noch nicht viel zu sagen da Sie noch in der Post ist 
Aber Veit Wilde hat eine interessante Rezension zu dieser Rute geschrieben.

Petri
Heineken


----------



## lukassohn (5. April 2012)

*AW: Gute Spinnruten für Forelle und Barsch*

Die Ron Thomson Tyran hab ich bestellt, gekommen aufgemacht und gleich wieder zurück, nix für Forelle und Barsch viel zu starr hab auch die in 1,80 bestellt, und nix wars ich bevorzuge fürs UL die Berkley Ruten hab gerade die Lightning Spin, die gefällt mir sehr gut und ist auch nicht teuer.


----------



## Professor Tinca (5. April 2012)

*AW: Gute Spinnruten für Forelle und Barsch*



heineken2003 schrieb:


> Shimano Yasei Aspius
> 
> Kann ich leider noch nicht viel zu sagen da Sie noch in der Post ist
> Aber Veit Wilde hat eine interessante Rezension zu dieser Rute geschrieben.



Vollkommen wumpe was Veit dazu sagt. Die Rute muss dem Angler liegen und die sind verschieden.
Davon ab ist die Aspius alles andere als eine leichte Barschflitsche.


----------



## Nolfravel (6. April 2012)

*AW: Gute Spinnruten für Forelle und Barsch*

Skelli 2-12gr  rulez:q


----------



## Sparky1337 (7. April 2012)

*AW: Gute Spinnruten für Forelle und Barsch*

suche auch noch eine nur bei den ruten die hier genannt wurden habe ich irgend wie kannst das sie weg knacken wenn dann mal doch nen hecht oder ne Dicke Forelle beißt..


----------



## Franky D (7. April 2012)

*AW: Gute Spinnruten für Forelle und Barsch*

ich fische auch die skeli in 2-12gr müsstest mal schauen ob du sie irgendwo günstig her bekommst


----------



## Hov (7. April 2012)

*AW: Gute Spinnruten für Forelle und Barsch*

Hallo,

für Barsch und Forelle verwende ich  neuerdings die
Berkley Signa Spin Trout 2,46m WG 3-13gr Gewicht 140gr. Habe auf Spinner Gr.2 damit im Herbst 2 Barsche von 25 und 28 cm gefangen. Die haben schon Spass gemacht mit der Rute. Die Rute ist 3-teilig, was aber der Aktion nicht schadet. Der Korkgriff ist lang und schlank, so wie ich es mag.
Die Rute gibt es für 69,90 EUR, was ja der Obergrenze des 
TE's ist. Ein gassendes Rutenrohr dafür habe ich in England gefunden.

Gruesse
Hov


----------



## AnglerJango (12. April 2012)

*AW: Gute Spinnruten für Forelle und Barsch*

Hab mir jetzt beim Händler meines Vertrauens die shimano catana cx 240ml gekauft. die schien mir sehr gut, weil man mit dem daumen direkten kontakt zum blanc hat, also besseren köderkontakt  werde sie mal am samstag austesten. sie hat einen echt guten, akzeptablen preis (ca. 45 euro)
werde dann nochmal posten, wie sie denn so ist. Bis dann und petri heil


----------



## bazawe (13. April 2012)

*AW: Gute Spinnruten für Forelle und Barsch*

Meine Rute in der Klasse ist eine Pezon & Michel Street Fishing (1,95 m WG 3-12 g), ist zwar etwas über Deiner Preisvorstellung aber vielleicht bekommst Du sie irgendwo im Angebot. Konnte mit dem feinen Rütchen schon Hechte (als Beifang) bis 80 cm zum Landgang überreden, dabei hatte ich nie das Gefühl daß die Rute an ihre Grenze kam. 

Gruß bazawe


----------



## paule79 (13. April 2012)

*AW: Gute Spinnruten für Forelle und Barsch*

Hi,
ich habe für diesen Verwendungsweck die Shimano Catana cx in 1,80m und 3-14g Wg.
Forellen machen damit viel Spaß auf Barsch mit Wobbler hab ich da noch nicht mit gefischt.


----------



## Fischhaker (13. April 2012)

*AW: Gute Spinnruten für Forelle und Barsch*

Ich fische jetzt ein halbes Jahr die Diabolo VI Spin 25 und bin total zufrieden. Hier haste auch Kontakt(Daumen) mit dem Blank.

TOP RUTE!#6


----------



## Hamburgerjung 93 (13. April 2012)

*AW: Gute Spinnruten für Forelle und Barsch*

Fisch auf Barsch die Yasei Red Perch! Voll zufrieden!


----------



## Sebastian.L (14. April 2012)

*AW: Gute Spinnruten für Forelle und Barsch*

Ich habe auch die kleine Skelli 2-12g.Und die Tage erst am Bach bei guter Strömung den hier landen können.Also knacken tut da bestimmt nix.Und atm ist sie gar nicht mehr so teuer.


----------



## AnglerJango (21. April 2012)

*AW: Gute Spinnruten für Forelle und Barsch*

hab heute meinen ersten fisch mit der shimano landen können: 39er regenbogenforelle  hat im drill alles gegeben, fast bis ins handteil gebogen, alle sprünge abgepuffert !!! bin äußerst zufrieden und kann sie nur empfehlen


----------



## thomas72 (22. April 2012)

*AW: Gute Spinnruten für Forelle und Barsch*

Hallo,

mein Sohn und ich haben sehr gute Erfahrungen mit der DAM Devilstick 15-40 Gramm Steckrute.
Haben zu zweit innerhalb einer Woche folgende Fische gefangen:

8 Bachforellen mit durchschnittlich 36 cm
2 Hechte mit 1x 102 cm und 14 Pfd und 1x 75 cm und 7 Pfund.

Also wir brauchen keine sog. Zielfischruten, wir sind Bestens eingedeckt.

Gruß


Thomas


----------



## Flussbarsch1 (22. April 2012)

*AW: Gute Spinnruten für Forelle und Barsch*

Also ich bin ja begeistert von der Mitchell Mag Pro Spin Light. Sie ist bei einem Wurfgewicht von 2--8 Gramm 1,80m lang. Ich habe an der Kyll 3 Forellen fangen können. Zwei waren 30cm und eine 20cm. Selbst bei den kleinen biegt sich diese Rute nahezu durch. Besonders gut gefällt mir die extrem gute Übertragung bis ins Handteil sowohl beim Biss als auch beim Drill. Ich habe mir die Rute aber zugelegt, um meinem Lieblingsfisch, dem Barsch, mit Twitchbaits von 3cm bis maximal 6cm (illex sq619), bzw. 1,5gramm bis 5 gramm, nachzustellen. Dropshot werde ich auch probieren. Für das Twitchen ist diese Rute meiner Meinung nach aber wie gemacht.

Gruß, Flussbarsch


----------



## Scorpion85 (23. April 2012)

*AW: Gute Spinnruten für Forelle und Barsch*

Ich bin mit meiner sehr zufrieden! 

Cormoran Black Bull HC
2,10m
2-21g Wg.

Kannste dir ja mal anschauen! Preis liegt so bei 40-50€! Ist ein fairer Preis finde ich! 

LG
Chris


----------



## Flussbarsch1 (23. April 2012)

*AW: Gute Spinnruten für Forelle und Barsch*

@scorpion: ist die Rute eher weich oder hart? 2-21g ist ja großer Spielraum, also wirft sie mehr als angegeben, oder weniger?
Gruß


----------



## sluggish (23. April 2012)

*AW: Gute Spinnruten für Forelle und Barsch*



thomas72 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> mein Sohn und ich haben sehr gute Erfahrungen mit der DAM Devilstick 15-40 Gramm Steckrute.
> Haben zu zweit innerhalb einer Woche folgende Fische gefangen:
> ...



Da habt Ihr auch gleich den passenden Totschläger dabei, gell ? :vik:


----------



## Zander Jonny (23. April 2012)

*AW: Gute Spinnruten für Forelle und Barsch*

Hasste schonmal ne Angel in der hand gehabt da weiste ob 20gr. wg ne harte rute ist Ne die sind weich sind ja auch nicht zum zander angeln


----------



## Flussbarsch1 (23. April 2012)

*AW: Gute Spinnruten für Forelle und Barsch*

was soll das Zander jonny? Von Rute zu Rute ist das doch unterschiedlich.


----------



## Scorpion85 (23. April 2012)

*AW: Gute Spinnruten für Forelle und Barsch*

Bin bisher noch nicht über die 21g gegangen, denke aber da geht noch ein bisschen, aber dann auch nicht viel! Eher so nen Mittelding zwischen weich und hart, aber mehr weich xD! Die Bisse und Attacken sind in der Rute sehr schön zu spüren! Macht wirklich Spaß mit dem Ding am Wasser zu sein! Würd ich mir definitiv nochmal holen, schon alleine weil sie Preismäßig echt Top ist! Aber das ist dann im Endeffekt natürlich Geschmackssache! 

LG
Chris


----------



## Flussbarsch1 (23. April 2012)

*AW: Gute Spinnruten für Forelle und Barsch*

Danke für die Info.


----------



## The_Duke (23. April 2012)

*AW: Gute Spinnruten für Forelle und Barsch*

Hab mir die JENZI Whisper 2,40m 0-12g auf ner Messe gekauft.

Leicht und schnell, straff im Rückgrat und schön ausbalanciert mit ner 1000er Rollengröße.
Einen Döbel mit knapp über 4 Pfund hat sie souverän gemeistert.

Für das leichte Fischen ideal...ich geb sie jedenfalls nicht mehr her :m

Gruß
Norbert


----------



## Zander Jonny (23. April 2012)

*AW: Gute Spinnruten für Forelle und Barsch*

Also mit ner harten rute verliert man auf jeden fall mehr Barsche als man fängt zumindest die bis 35cm habe ich schonmal spüren müssen mit ner 45g rute da habe ich jeden zweiten verloren die hingen immer ganz vorne im letzten bisschen mit ner weichen hätte ich nicht halb soviele verloren


----------



## Scorpion85 (23. April 2012)

*AW: Gute Spinnruten für Forelle und Barsch*

Immer wieder gern! 

Hab mit ihr noch keinen Fisch verloren, außer nen kleinen Hecht, aber der war nur nicht richtig gehakt und ein paar ausschlitzer, aber das ist ja normal!

LG
Chris


----------



## Zander Jonny (23. April 2012)

*AW: Gute Spinnruten für Forelle und Barsch*

Sluggish: Du hasst wohl kein totschläger dabei wie tötest du denn dein gefangenen fisch guckst ihn mal an oder was :m


----------



## loete1970 (24. April 2012)

*AW: Gute Spinnruten für Forelle und Barsch*

Ich habe mir letzten Monat die Pezon&Michel Gunki Kaze 1,90m 5-20 gr. zugelegt und bin super begeistert, Top Rute für 90,- Öcken!


----------

